

Celebrating Nobel Peace Prize: $4.99 Tracku App for free today - angkec
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tracku/id383234934?mt=8

======
phren0logy
We can celebrate the pinnacle of human intellectual achievements with some
creepy stalker software? Hooray!

~~~
angkec
It's not a creepy stalker, you can see your friend's position only if both of
you agree to. Or you can block your friend from seeing you if you regret about
the agreement made earlier.

